# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Akuzat per terrorizem kane filluare kunder shqipetareve .

## TetovaMas

Vrasja e dy ushtareve amerikane ne aeroportin e Frankfurtit, nga nje i ri shqipetare eshte vetem zanafilla fillimi i propagandes antishqipetare per terrorizem fetare. Agjencite sekrete te sherbimeve informative bashke me mediat  ne evrope, ne bashkepunim me agjencite ruse,serbe, dhe disa shteteve evropiane jane duke pregaditur nje akuze te shemtuare per terrorizem islamik kunder popullit shqipetare ne evrope.

Marredheniet shume te mirra dhe te perjetshme shqiptaro-amerikane, e bejne disa shtete te evropes dhe rusise qe mos te jene te qete per ardhmerine e ballkanit dhe shqipetareve ne pergjithesi. 

Si mendoni anetare te nderuare ?? A duhen te jene shqipetaret ne pergjithesi te pregaditur kunder kesaj akuze te rende kunder shqipetareve qe eshte duke u pregadiutur ne disa kuzhina sekrete nga disa shtete ne evrope qe bashkepunojne me rusine kunder ineteresave amerikane ne ballkane. ????

----------


## Opake Opinga

Akuzat jane ba ka here po si ka besu kush. Sot? 

Ministri i Kultures eshte vehabist si ai i Shendetsise, dhe te pakten 4-5 sulme /tentativa terroriste islamike jane bere nga Shqiptaret. Shqiptaret te pastrojne vendin ose ta gezojne geton e terroristave. Kjo s'eshte propagande, eshte realitet. Muslimanet po ja falin dreqit kombin tone, ose po mundohen.

----------


## Ziti

> Akuzat jane ba ka here po si ka besu kush. Sot? 
> 
> Ministri i Kultures eshte vehabist si ai i Shendetsise, dhe te pakten 4-5 sulme /tentativa terroriste islamike jane bere nga Shqiptaret. Shqiptaret te pastrojne vendin ose ta gezojne geton e terroristave. Kjo s'eshte propagande, eshte realitet. Muslimanet po ja falin dreqit kombin tone, ose po mundohen.


jam 100% i te njejtit mendim
qeverite shqiptare jane vene ne vezhgim

----------


## Hillirian-zo

> Akuzat jane ba ka here po si ka besu kush. Sot? 
> 
> Ministri i Kultures eshte vehabist si ai i Shendetsise, dhe te pakten 4-5 sulme /tentativa terroriste islamike jane bere nga Shqiptaret. Shqiptaret te pastrojne vendin ose ta gezojne geton e terroristave. Kjo s'eshte propagande, eshte realitet. Muslimanet po ja falin dreqit kombin tone, ose po mundohen.


I ke percjell shum mire, ashtu eshte. 
E po nga kjo rrjedh se nuk ka nevoj me te pergaditen keto gjera neper Kuzhina te agjensive antishqiptare jasht shtetit por i kemi tash me mbrenda dhe kuku per neve.

----------


## TetovaMas

> I ke percjell shum mire, ashtu eshte. 
> E po nga kjo rrjedh se nuk ka nevoj me te pergaditen keto gjera neper Kuzhina te agjensive antishqiptare jasht shtetit por i kemi tash me mbrenda dhe kuku per neve.


Historia tregon se mbas luftes se dyte boterore ,pra mbas vitit 1945 , shqipetaret ne Kosove , ishin popullate e cila ishte me pake e interesuare per religjion. Si munde qe sote ne Kosove, te kete aqe shume muslimane radikal per 10 vite mbas luftes se Kosoves ???

A eshte kjo ceshtje varferise institucionale ??

A eshte kjo se shqipetaret ne Kosove jane te manipuluare ?? 

A eshte kjo se shqipetaret ne Kosove, dine shume pake per religjionin islam ??

A eshte kjo ndonje propagande e huaj qe paguane per prishjen e imazhit te shqipetareve ne evrope ??

----------


## MafiaWarz

I kan shti hunt Shkijet e po e shfrytzojn mjerimin e analfabetizmin e popullit dhe po ka sukses :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Opake Opinga

> Historia tregon se mbas luftes se dyte boterore ,pra mbas vitit 1945 , shqipetaret ne Kosove , ishin popullate e cila ishte me pake e interesuare per religjion. Si munde qe sote ne Kosove, te kete aqe shume muslimane radikal per 10 vite mbas luftes se Kosoves ???
> 
> A eshte kjo ceshtje varferise institucionale ??
> 
> A eshte kjo se shqipetaret ne Kosove jane te manipuluare ?? 
> 
> A eshte kjo se shqipetaret ne Kosove, dine shume pake per religjionin islam ??
> 
> A eshte kjo ndonje propagande e huaj qe paguane per prishjen e imazhit te shqipetareve ne evrope ??



Gjithmone faji i te huajve? Kosova s'ka lidera dhe bota duhet te reagoje ne menyre primitive me popullin: 
*Don vize? 
Lene islamin, kemi boll islamista ne Evrope. 
*
Bam!

----------


## Mr Zeid

opake ceshte ky imponim qe europa ju bene muslimanve shqipetar. a nuk jemi vend demokratik???? a nuk eshte baza e demokratcis liria e te drejtave te njeriut?? a nuk hyne tek keto te drejta besimi fetar individual??? perderi sa jame i lire, dhe rrespektohet liria e besimit, un po zgjeth fene Islame eshte e drejta ime.
perse europa u bene presion shqiptarve per fene e tyre, kure ne te njejten kohe ngjiren per te drejtat e njeriut, apo mos kemi te bejme me nje europe hipokrite, qe shqiptaret po i torturon nder shekuj. 
se ckam nje parandjenj qe europa e izoloj shqiperin me diktaturen me te eger komuniste per gjys shekulli.

----------


## Opake Opinga

> opake ceshte ky imponim qe europa ju bene muslimanve shqipetar. a nuk jemi vend demokratik???? a nuk eshte baza e demokratcis liria e te drejtave te njeriut?? a nuk hyne tek keto te drejta besimi fetar individual??? perderi sa jame i lire, dhe rrespektohet liria e besimit, un po zgjeth fene Islame eshte e drejta ime.
> perse europa u bene presion shqiptarve per fene e tyre, kure ne te njejten kohe ngjiren per te drejtat e njeriut, apo mos kemi te bejme me nje europe hipokrite, qe shqiptaret po i torturon nder shekuj. 
> se ckam nje parandjenj qe europa e izoloj shqiperin me diktaturen me te eger komuniste per gjys shekulli.


Shqiptaret me bisht po sulmojne Evropen dhe boten e civilizuar. Bota duhet tua ktheje nderin. Dukesh se nje injorant ti, democraci thote "rule by the masses." Shumica e Evropianeve se don faren islamike ne Evrope, pra po te ishte democratike 100% do te dergonin ty me shoke ne Arabi. E dyta, s'ke te drejte te marrish viza per Gjermani apo Zvicer, eshte PRIVILEGJ, jo e drejte. 

Sa per Evropen qe te torturoje, fakti qe je gjalle tregon se s'eshte aq e keqe. Nderruat fene, emrat, traditat e luftuat per Turqit kundra Evropes dhe thua qe Evropa te la te vuajtish pasi Turqit bastarde u debuan nga Evropa? Po me ke flas, me nje njeri qe s'din se c'eshte, Shqiptar, Turk apo Arab. 

As viza, as ndihme, as EU.

----------


## Albo

Po te tregoj nje histori te vertete qe i pershtatet mentalitetit te hapesit te temes.

Nje familje shqiptare dergoi djalin ne mergim sapo u hapen rruget me boten ne 1991. Si fillim djali vajti ne Itali e me pas ne Zvicer e Gjermani. Familja nuk komunikonte dot me djalin rregullisht, dhe merrte te dhena vetem kur ktheheshin ndonje nga shoket e djalit ne atdhe. Kur u kthye nje shoku i vete, babai shkon dhe e pyet:

- A e pe tim bir ne Itali?
- E takova njehere ne rruge rastesisht.
- Si ishte e cfare bente?
- Punonte me shitje malli.
- Cfare malli?
- Droge.
- Jo, nuk ka mundesi, nuk do te kete qene tim bir.

Kaluan disa vite dhe nje tjeter shok i djalit u kthye nga Zvicra. Babai perseri shkon dhe e pyet:

- A e ke takuar gje tim bir ne Zvicer?
- Si jo, te gjithe shqiptaret e njohin djalin tend ne Zvicer.
- Si e njohin, me se merret?
- Merret me shitje malli, ka punesuar shume shqiptare.
- Cfare malli?
- Mall te bardhe.
- Me duket se e ngaterron tim bir me ndonje tjeter more djale!

Pas nje viti, per ti shpetuar ndjekjes se policise zviceriane e gjermane, i biri u kthye te fshihej ne Shqiperi ne familjen e tij. Nuk u tha gje prinderve se perse kishte vendosur te kthehej. Nuk kaloi shume kohe, dhe nje lajm i bujshem doli ne televizionet shqiptare nje dite. Nje njeri kish vrare disa polica qe kishin shkuar per ta arrestuar dhe kish ngelur edhe vete i vrare nga dyluftimi. Lajmi i ra si bombe familjes, kur mesuan se ishte djali i tyre.

Kur ia shpune trupin e pajete te atit per ta varrosur, ky iu drejtua me fjalet:

"Le ta varrose kush te doje, ai nuk eshte me djali im."


Kjo historia me lart, qe eshte nje histori e vertete, pershkruan mentalitetin tend si hapes i temes. Te pelqen te flasesh per serbe, ruse, propagande antishqiptare, por nuk te pelqen ta shikosh realitetin ne sy: nje shqiptar kreu nje akt terrorist ne mes te Evropes, dhe nuk eshte as i pari e as i fundit. Ashtu si ai babai qe e kish te veshtire te pranonte qe i biri kish marre udhe te keqe, edhe ti e ke te veshtire te pranosh qe problemi ne fjale nuk eshte as problem serb e as problem rus, por problem shqiptar. 

Jemi duke rritur femije 21 vjecare monstra, qe me krimet e tyre po shokojne nje bote te tere. Ky eshte problemi yne si shqiptare, qe bejme mire ta trajtojme me vemendje, ti gjejme shkaqet, e ti japim zgjidhje, sa pa qene teper vone.

Albo

----------


## ganimet

ne si duket ne simbolik ja bejm qenit ,qup ,qup..ham,ham.

Ky djalosh si do qe jet motivi nuk esht mir te mirret aq perzemer.
Ndodhin e do ndodhin raste te tilla.
Ai djal nuk perfaqson kombin shqiptar.
Ne rastin e luftes se Amerikes ne Afganistan qeveria e kosoves ofroi ndihm me TMK-ne dhe kishte edhe zera per vullnetar por ato u harruan ,kishte me rastin e kullav binjake vullnetar qe ne as nji vend ne bot nuk esht treguar solidar me popullin amerikan.
Tash neve u dashka sipas Opanqiqes se mbrapsht te hym nen dhe e te zhbehemi.
Vetem armiqt dhe shqiptaret opingasha  duan ti prishin vllazerin me popullin amerikan .
Nji rast qe akoma nuk esht ber publik per motivin e vrasjes ku disa ne forum deklarohen se ai e ka pranuar se ishin amerikan ...tani qe Amerika na ka ndihmuar te jemi te lir tia durojm amerikanet qe mund te jen edhe me kombsi ruse e serbe tia durojm jooo.
Te ishim ata qe jetojm te fyer se kishim fillu luften me shka.
Si komb duhet ti bejm kater sy dhe mos tja futem auto gol veti se ndodhi rasti e gjykojm por edhe me dal e me bertit deri ne qell smundemi...na u vran 20000 njerz me bajoneta e sna u degju zeri deri ne Austri.
Gjenocidit serb i heshti Evropa dhe ter at gjenocid e fshehu e la ne harres qellimisht qe per nji rast si Franfurt te behet bjeshk e te alarmohet bota.
Po dihet qellimi ,sjemi te verber po nese Evropa bie ne kurthet e Rusis e Serbis e Greqis ne jemi shqiptar dhe serb sun behemi .
.Kemi disa shkie ne F.sh dhe mos u futni shok me ta se ata terhiqen dikur e thon ne vetem sa u ftuam.

----------


## Opake Opinga

Me sa shihet ne komentet ketu the ne forume islamiste, ushtria Amerikane ne Kosove duhet te ruhet dhe te beje plane te ike nga Kosova. 


S'ndihmohet nje gjarper qe te kafshon.

----------


## Edvin83

> Vrasja e dy ushtareve amerikane ne aeroportin e Frankfurtit, nga nje i ri shqipetare eshte vetem zanafilla fillimi i propagandes antishqipetare per terrorizem fetare. Agjencite sekrete te sherbimeve informative bashke me mediat  ne evrope, ne bashkepunim me agjencite ruse,serbe, dhe disa shteteve evropiane jane duke pregaditur nje akuze te shemtuare per terrorizem islamik kunder popullit shqipetare ne evrope.
> 
> Marredheniet shume te mirra dhe te perjetshme shqiptaro-amerikane, e bejne disa shtete te evropes dhe rusise qe mos te jene te qete per ardhmerine e ballkanit dhe shqipetareve ne pergjithesi. 
> 
> Si mendoni anetare te nderuare ?? *A duhen te jene shqipetaret ne pergjithesi te pregaditur kunder kesaj akuze te rende kunder shqipetareve qe eshte duke u pregadiutur ne disa kuzhina sekrete nga disa shtete ne evrope qe bashkepunojne me rusine kunder ineteresave amerikane ne ballkane. ????*


Sigurisht qe duhet te pergatiten. Fondamentalizmit  fetar i duhet shtypur koka pa u bere gjarper i madh, se pastaj te ka ngrene dreqi e nuk ke ca i ben. Fillimisht duhet filluar nje defetarizem ne Shqiperi e Kosove, duke futur shkencen e duke ua hapur syte njerezve syleshe. Fondamentalistet qe jane brumosur e nuk ke ca u ben, o duhet deportuar ose duhen cuar ne qendra riedukimi.

----------


## injejti

> I kan shti hunt Shkijet e po e shfrytzojn mjerimin e analfabetizmin e popullit dhe po ka sukses


Per fat te keq shkijeve dhe bashkpuntorve te tyre ju kputen kambet .

----------


## ganimet

> Me sa shihet ne komentet ketu the ne forume islamiste, ushtria Amerikane ne Kosove duhet te ruhet dhe te beje plane te ike nga Kosova. 
> 
> 
> S'ndihmohet nje gjarper qe te kafshon.


behu e sinqert e trego aje qika e Llazos, nipit te kallabiqit.Trego se je minoritare e vrrakes se nga shqiptarizma veq po shihesh qe je antishqiptare ..o opang.
A sishin Kosovaret qe dhuruan gjak per viktimat e kullave binjake te Njujorkut.
A ishte pritja e Bushit njera nga pritjet me te perzemerta qe vet Presidenti amerikan i tha..nejse satin ja moren po une i pata ofru sahat testenes.
Mos u trego e pa respekt ndaj vendit qe esht miku me i madh i Amerikes.
Leri Opngo opangat e mbath qizme dala e plast se po te shihet krejt leshgi.

----------


## kriko-38

> Me sa shihet ne komentet ketu the ne forume islamiste, ushtria Amerikane ne Kosove duhet te ruhet dhe te beje plane te ike nga Kosova. 
> 
> 
> S'ndihmohet nje gjarper qe te kafshon.


Kan mbet Amerikanet; Pa koment,me deklarimet e tua,...!!!!!

ty je vetem nje antikosovar azgje me shum..koti

----------


## Mr Zeid

> Shqiptaret me bisht po sulmojne Evropen dhe boten e civilizuar. Bota duhet tua ktheje nderin. Dukesh se nje injorant ti, democraci thote "rule by the masses." Shumica e Evropianeve se don faren islamike ne Evrope, pra po te ishte democratike 100% do te dergonin ty me shoke ne Arabi. E dyta, s'ke te drejte te marrish viza per Gjermani apo Zvicer, eshte PRIVILEGJ, jo e drejte. 
> 
> Sa per Evropen qe te torturoje, fakti qe je gjalle tregon se s'eshte aq e keqe. Nderruat fene, emrat, traditat e luftuat per Turqit kundra Evropes dhe thua qe Evropa te la te vuajtish pasi Turqit bastarde u debuan nga Evropa? Po me ke flas, me nje njeri qe s'din se c'eshte, Shqiptar, Turk apo Arab. 
> 
> As viza, as ndihme, as EU.


 dil me nickun tend dhe mos u fsheh si mi halesh.

Kush jane ata shqiptar me bisht qe po sulmojne europen o pjell e serbit?? ata shqiptaret me bisht qe i quan ti, kane punuar dhe derdhur drejsen e ballit per ndertimin e kurves plake europ. Kosovaret rrojne me dekada ne europe, kane punuar dhe dhene kontributin e tyre per ndertimin e ketyre shteteve. u deshen huliganet e shqiperis ti tregonin europes se kush ishin ata, qe europa i kishte izoluar per gjys shekulli me tela e gjemba.

Eshte e qarte qe pedofilat e europes nuk e duan Islamin dhe ligjet e tij, sepse pedofilat ne Islam denohen me vdekje.
Europa enderon per zhdukjen e Islamit nga trojet shqiptare, por kjo eshte vetem ender, sepse muslimanet fene e tyre e duan me shume se jeten e tyre.

Por ne fakt, ky eshte nje preteks me anen e te cilit europa do te hedhi shqiptaret ne lufte mes veti, dhe kane per tja aritur qellimit, perderi sa mes shqiptarve kane kopilat te kalibrit tende.

Dick martin, nikolla gjejxh, kriza politike ne shqiperi, dhe kjo e fundit, jane gjella e radhes qe kurva europe po ja servir shqiptarve qe mbas 97-tes .




> Sa per Evropen qe te torturoje, fakti qe je gjalle tregon se s'eshte aq e keqe. Nderruat fene, emrat, traditat e luftuat per Turqit kundra Evropes dhe thua qe Evropa te la te vuajtish pasi Turqit bastarde u debuan nga Evropa? Po me ke flas, me nje njeri qe s'din se c'eshte, Shqiptar, Turk apo Arab.


Ketu ke te drejt, sepse europa ka treguar sadizmin e saj historikisht deri ne djegjen e njerzve per se gjalli, qe ne gjithe historin shekullore te botes vetem keta dhe ndonje paraardhesi i tyre e ka bere.
europa po te jete aq e zonja, le te bej me turkun gam gam per largimin e islamit, por as nuk e kane bere, dhe as nuk kane per te bere, sepse nenat dhe gjyshet tuaja, e njofin mire turqit se kush jane.
kane gjetur shqiperin te vogel dhe jane versulur, si ata ujqerit per ta shqyer.

a more vesh o pjell e serbit, e gatuat gjellen tani po ju sevirni shqiptarve, me qellin ti hidhni ne sherr mes veti, bukur bukur jeni profesionista.

----------


## presHeva-Lee

Mr_zeid mos fol ma shum se veq e prish , bravo . Kur ti shifsh edhe naj dit per ni Kille Sheqer gjysa e shqipris dalin Grek e sllav .

----------


## landi45

akuzat thone nje te vertete shoku,,,,

shif forumin plot me talibane e ke

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Akuzat jane ba ka here po si ka besu kush. Sot? 
> 
> Ministri i Kultures eshte vehabist si ai i Shendetsise, dhe te pakten 4-5 sulme /tentativa terroriste islamike jane bere nga Shqiptaret. Shqiptaret te pastrojne vendin ose ta gezojne geton e terroristave. Kjo s'eshte propagande, eshte realitet. Muslimanet po ja falin dreqit kombin tone, ose po mundohen.


ke harru edhe nje minister tjeter qe eshte HAXHI i cili udhheq nje ministri shum te rendsishme

ke harru edhe presidentin i cili jo rrall her falet dhe i viziton xhamit 

ather sipas tjeje vetem sllobodani e nenadi po dalin qe sjan vehabist te tjeret qenkan te gjith vehabist

----------

